# Washed and Sunset Photoshoot



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Washed my LTZ and did a little sunset photo shoot here is a picture from it


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good. Should've taken it from the other way though, to get the sunset behind the car.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wish I got the LTZ


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks and i do have some shots from behind but its tough im still editing a few pictures ill post them sometime tonight


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice photoshoot!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Tough shots with the sunset being very bright but this is the best i could get. Deff will try again hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm gonna try to find somewhere I can do an HDR shoot with my ECO but I need to clean my camera first... Nice pics though!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks. i tried hdr but..just something wasnt right either my camera settings or just the natural light. It wasnt clicking for me, its been a while since ive shot my 7D probably about 3 months


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've only got a Canon G10, but it's so dusty inside the sensor must be COVERED by now...


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah. they are a pain to keep clean..i just uploaded a hdr picture in my previous post.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Very Nice..


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought the LTZ came with foglights?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

70x7 said:


> I thought the LTZ came with foglights?


I know LTZ with RS package has fogs.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

70x7 said:


> I thought the LTZ came with foglights?


lol, I'm actually wondering the same thing. I know the front fog lamps are standard on the 2012 ltz. I'm guessing the lamps were part of the rs kit on the 2011 model. It would make sense why the price dropped $100 between the 2 years.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah...i think the fog lights are my next investment! how much do they cost? either GM or a kit off ebay?


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Hot!!


----------

